# 3d nationals in Dauphin



## dillybop (Apr 4, 2008)

How many B.C shooters going to 3d nationals approx 15 shooters from 
Fort St John going


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Can't want to leave tomorrow!:tongue:


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

I will be there from Nova Scotia, I will be shooting BHO class.


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Ill most likely be shooting in cadet compound...depending on how many kids register with me.


----------



## dillybop (Apr 4, 2008)

*3dnationals*

hey flipper T
how long of drive or plane ride do you have


----------



## willyqbc (Sep 15, 2003)

unfortunately work wouldn't give me the time off but my wife is going to defend her FBO title from last year, my son is going to take a run at the precub category, he's only 8 but he wants to shoot the big course! Also our good friend Al Campsall will be going to defend his M50 title for the 3rd or 4th time.

Good luck to all, but especially to all the BC'ers!!! wish I could be there with ya!

Chris


----------



## Beau_Town (Jun 17, 2006)

i'll be there for sho i leave wend but i'm lucky 3 and a half hour drive and im there 
im camping on site pulling up the camper 
i'll be with the guys from bulldog targets and NAS 
how are you guys coming in flying then driving or ??????

there is a large amount of pre registered shooters already its going to be a blast
Chreers
Chris


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey Chris

Myself and Dillybop are leaving tomorrow morning. We will be coming down in 2 vehicles. 8 of us altogether. 

I will take just shy of 19 hours if i remember without pit stops and what not. 

We'll also be taking 1 day to do some gopher hunting:tongue:


----------



## Beau_Town (Jun 17, 2006)

drive safe and we will see you there 
i shoot a max 4 101st 
and will be wearing a belt buckle made from a bowtech general cam (it blew up on me at full draw lol) say hi if you see me


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

For sure!

Ill be sporting a bunch of FOBs! my dad and sis will too. 
Ill have a SBXT. Dad will have a dreni. 

You the guy that tried to slight your wrist with your general?:wink:


----------



## Beau_Town (Jun 17, 2006)

ohhhh good one lol
yup yup that was me its the on going joke with all my buddies 
it was clos though i could se tendons and vanes :s
you should see the scar it left ........
what class your sis and dad shoot in


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Dads BHR
My sis is a pre cub or cub? ( shes 11 if that helps? )

What are you shooting in?


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

man I wish I could go! I have a family reunion in Enderby this weekend though. Sonnova! lol

Have fun guys!


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

dillybop said:


> hey flipper T
> how long of drive or plane ride do you have



5 hour flight,3 hour drive.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

i will be there thursday afternoon.

i read that there is a practice course...is it like a 10 target course or somthgin?


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

We're in manitoba!

Going to go to Cebalas and NAS today, then make our way down to dauphin.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm leaving tommorow morning, only a couple hour drive for me.
I'm in JRC class and will be shooting the all black synergy, black fobs with flo. green nocks.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

well first day done, with any luck scores will be up tonight. The BHO course was longish and hot, but not to bad. for got my usb cord so no pics Course this low speed connection at mom and dads cabin is a killer.:zip:

tomorrow is susposed to be hotter, but at least we shoot in the morning.

Reed


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey reed! what class are you shooting and any ways i could ID you? What corse and what target you start at tomorrow?

Ill be the kid sporting FOBs starting on corse C target 8


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

bigram said:


> Hey reed! what class are you shooting and any ways i could ID you? What corse and what target you start at tomorrow?
> 
> Ill be the kid sporting FOBs starting on corse C target 8



I will be on course c tomorrow. anything i should know:wink::zip:

I have a darton pro3000 and the ultra cool easton quiver( and the crowd goes ooooh ahhhh)

Look me up un the practice range in the morning. I will be rolling in a 3/4 ton dodge with a jake brake so you should hear us comming:tongue:

yellow shirt and black crimson talon hat.

Reed


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Reed said:


> I will be on course c tomorrow. anything i should know:wink::zip:
> 
> I have a darton pro3000 and the ultra cool easton quiver( and the crowd goes ooooh ahhhh)
> 
> ...


Just shot C today....make sure you dont use anything under 50 yards:wink: I'll be shooting a SBXT with FOBs...in a black Mathews hat and black StarrFlight shirt


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

So how'd everyone do?
I placed 2nd in JRC class. Should of shot better, but my string did some major stretching this weekend(atleast that's my excuse:embara
So lets be honest, who wanted to, or did take some shots at the gophers on course C?:tongue:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

could have shot a little better, took a zip and the next target was a 5 so I shoudl end up 9th or 10 in BHO. had killer score till that happenedbut thats how the game goes.

did you run into the bear on course b at all? Sound like some people have some incounters.

wonder how long till the results are up?

Reed


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Shot couse B on Sat. and managed to avoid the bear, although I did see some bite marks o one of the targets.


----------



## kco300 (Sep 10, 2002)

*3-d nationals*

thankyou to the dauphin archery club (vermillion archers) for putting on a fantastic shoot, was what i would consider top notch, 

great club
great location 
great archers (almost eveyone) lol

Thanks again
Kyle O (reggie)


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Great shoot! had a blast!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

kco300 said:


> thankyou to the dauphin archery club (vermillion archers) for putting on a fantastic shoot, was what i would consider top notch,
> 
> great club
> great location
> ...



must say I had a good time to. Was fun to get out and shoot with some new faces. and put some faces to the people on AT


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

From what I hear it must of been a great time. I wonder if FITA will ever allow beer drinking in the middle of the shoot? Somehow i doubt it.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

KevinT said:


> From what I hear it must of been a great time. I wonder if FITA will ever allow beer drinking in the middle of the shoot? Somehow i doubt it.



thats why we need 5 judges:wink:


----------



## Beau_Town (Jun 17, 2006)

HAD A BLAST 
i cant wait to see the pics from the nights............ good old praire boys we know how to do it right lol
sorry to anyone i pissd off for being up late 
nice meeting you all and see you at indoor national 

CHEERS 
Chris


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey all!

Just got home about 20 minutes ago!

It was awsome! By far the hardest shoot i've been too!
I took first in Cadet Compound. I had a few targets that shouldnt have been what they were:embara:
Gotta say i didnt shoot any gophers on C, but a guy in my group tried. 

It was awsome to meet you Chris! Can't wait til Indoor to see you again!

Reed, i saw you come in with you truck, but coudlnt find you:embaraid you see me?


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

I got back last night (this is shane from n.s) it was a very challenging weekend, did not shoot what i should have on course a,c but finally got in the grove on course b with a 258. Great event, big thanks to everyone who put the shoot on.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

results are up:darkbeer:

http://www.vermillionarchers.com/Documents/2008_3D-National_results[1].pdf


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

bigram said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Just got home about 20 minutes ago!
> 
> ...


I think you were on the practice range wehn we pulled up. not my truck , but I get to ride in it from time to time:tongue:


----------



## Timbo#1 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Some 3D pic's*

Well I am back from the 3D Nationals. Only took me an extra day and a bit. Had 3 flat tires coming home. Wreaked 1 rim on my camper driving the last 20 miles on it.

Had a fantastic time at the Nationals met a lot of old friends and made a lot of new ones, it was great. I took a lot of pictures, over 700 at the 3D and aprox 1800 at the Field and Target. Now I am just trying to get them to DVD and send them out. You will start seeing some of them on ABAM, FCA, Vermillion Archers and Heartlands web site very soon with the people who bought a DVD (with aprox 2500 pictures) getting them the middle of next week (mail you know).

Anyone who missed the opportunity can get me at [email protected] (change the last 2 letters to ca). I hope every one likes them. I did the best I could with the restrictions and lighting and such. They are right off the camera raw and they are jpegs so you can do pretty much any thing with them except alter or add that would hurt people or archery.

Here is a few pictures picked very randomly of day 1, I am going to try and post (haven't posted in awhile).


----------



## Timbo#1 (Mar 5, 2006)

A few more...


----------



## Timbo#1 (Mar 5, 2006)

Still a few more...this is hard


----------



## turkster (Jul 12, 2006)

*3d nationals*

had an excellent time. what i cant figure is how the people who had made the yucky hotdogs and burgers r the same people that made the excellent steak suppers.....lol. must be the product....lol all the best to the vermillion club for a job well done. sorry i couldnt stay till the end. sunday was my wifes birthday


----------

